# the last straw? please help



## hbgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

There have been many arguments, yelling, being scared etc for awhile now but I can't get what happened last night out of my mind. We start fighting in the truck over sex (always same)he yells, I yell, he raises his hand to hit me and tells me to stop screaming or he'll knock the hell out of me. I was scared, so I didn't say anything else and just cried. He then started driving radically, swerving off road, going too fast around turns, slamming breaks, etc. I asked him to please stop he was scaring me and here it is "I'll $uckin kill all of us! You hateful evil bit$h!" When the truck stopped I ran into the building away from him. My phone beeps he sent a text "your $uckin ridiculous! nobody did anything to you!"

Am I really THAT crazy?! I've always let it go, whatever fit he was having but I feel like this is just too far


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Get out to a safe place that he doesn't know about. You deserve better, and you know it. You know where this is headed if you don't get out now. Get a restraining order as well.

It's the best for both of you.


----------



## NoCode (Jan 23, 2012)

I assume you’re married…how long?…do you have kids with this man?

My first thought is he has serious anger problems…has he ever hit you? One day he’s raising his hand to slap you and a week later, he’ll make good on it…point is, no man should EVER even raise their hand towards a woman and the same goes for a woman too (my wife is abusive at times)…

Also, according to your dialog you posted…he’s verbally abusive, and I’m also betting he’s mentally abusive too…

Protect yourself…get a plan together…see a lawyer…leave…you can do better…

Also, get into therapy…if you have a history with men like this, you really should discover why you seem to end up with abusive men…break the cycle…

Good luck


----------

